# What engine do I have in my ARIENS 921005 (ST927LE) ?



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have a Ariens 921005 ( ST927LE ) snowblower, and want to purchase a new carb for it. I am finding it difficult / impossible to find a part number for the carb for this thing,
and so I thought I should try and find what engine is on this snowblower, and that is proving super difficult to find also.

If anyone can help me out I'd be grateful ! thank you very much !
*
*


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

FrostyTheBeerMan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a Ariens 921005 ( ST927LE ) snowblower, and want to purchase a new carb for it. I am finding it difficult / impossible to find a part number for the carb for this thing,
> and so I thought I should try and find what engine is on this snowblower, and that is proving super difficult to find also.
> ...


goog 921005 carb took 30 seconds
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...DLE-ST927LE-ST926LE-Snow-Blower-/262778048664
you can find them cheaper


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks 1122le, funny thing, I came across that listing. Can't find the model number of the carb, or the engine I have on my snowblower though.

BTW, it seems Amazon is selling a lot of these now..... I just checked there for fun - even cheaper than eBay ! .... but... what which one ? 

getting the right one is not easy from the looks of it, and it's a gamble. I just wish Ariens would say ... this snowblower model equals this engine model etc... would make
life so much easier.

I typed in to Google " What engine do I have in my ARIENS 921005 (ST927LE) " and also what carb do I have... and you just don't get any real results.
A lot of those online part stores... but even when you go there and plug in your info, the site can't find the full carb at all. It's frustrating


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

FrostyTheBeerMan said:


> Thanks 1122le, funny thing, I came across that listing. Can't find the model number of the carb, or the engine I have on my snowblower though.
> 
> BTW, it seems Amazon is selling a lot of these now..... I just checked there for fun - even cheaper than eBay ! .... but... what which one ?
> 
> ...



i am 99.9% sure you have a 9 hp tec 318 cc says that on the motor tag they all use the same carb pretty much 8 amd 9 hp do anyway
you can buy and adjustable carb or and epa catb id get adjustable


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...d=262778048664&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

666669999999999http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecumseh/carburetors/tec-640349/carburetor/


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you for all the info gentlemen ! I appreciate it !

jtclays - I have NO clue how you found that info out, but on that partstree website, I started off my search with "Ariens" and my model number of snowblower and could never
find the carb parts.... they just don't show up for me.... but it seems you used a different technique by searching instead with "TEC-640349" ... which brings it up.... wow
that's amazing - thank you !

To get that "TEC-640349" -- I have no clue where you got it.... but yup that's my carb ! .... the carb bowl on mine is not adjustable....... and that's the exact model I have.

I wonder what happens when you buy a carb with a bowl.... that has that extra screw/nozzle on it..... does this now add extra benefit ? or will the engine not run correctly ?


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm seeing this one on Amazon Canada.... **** that's inexpensive....... does anyone think this is the CORRECT carb ?
*
IZTOR Carburetor For Tecumseh 632334A 632234 HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 Engines Carb with Gasket *




$20.99 Canadian ( and free shipping )

Not sure if that link will work, but hopefully it does. I did try and verify any of those models numbers they give but nothing corresponds so at this point it may not be
the right carb... if it was, I'd order this right now.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

879


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi jtclays, ah thank you for that great info ! it's much appreciated. Learning to search for parts is like learning a new language !

on a side-note..... that OEM Replacement Parts for Mowers, Trimmers, Blowers, Chainsaws, Snow Throwers and much more | PartsTree.com website --- amazing selection of parts.... but $30 shipping to Canada.... that is on even a $2 part... ouch.... big ouch.
I love Canada, but sometimes I wish I lived in the States..... anyone down there, has access to so much more stuff than we can get up here ( at a reasonable cost ) 

Quote:
PartsTree.com offers shipping to Canada through a partnership with the USPS. PartsTree.com offers Standard Shipping *starting at* $29.99. All orders must be below 70lbs in total weight, and each order must be less than $1600 in total value. There is also a standard dimensional restriction of 130 inches in combined length and girth (distance around the thickest part of the parcel). We will contact you if your order exceeds any of these limitations. /end of quote
*
thanks again for your help jtclays *



jtclays said:


> Frosty, when you look up the machine, usually one of the sections is "engine and belt drive" or something similar. Schematic will usually have a call out for the engine (frequently #1) which will give you the basic call letters and numbers for the engine. For specifics of what your engine has on it, like stator or electric start options, you need the rest of the numbers from your engine, usually on a sticker on the recoil housing for newer Tec's. Honda and LCT are usually etched in the block on the right side.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

555


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello again, I'm this close to clicking the purchase button. This looks like this is compatible with my carb based on the model numbers in the Amazon image:
640349 Can anyone just give me the thumbs up ... if you think it is most probably the one ? Thank you ! I appreciate it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

That is not an adjustable carb if you want to be a epa carb you cant tune knock yourself out


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

these are the carburetors ive been using recently? they fit almost every tecumseh flathead snowblower engine 8hp and larger


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

43128 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> these are the carburetors ive been using recently? they fit almost every tecumseh flathead snowblower engine 8hp and larger


Nice find mr 43128 7 bucks and its adjustable and has the drain tab lol unreal
frosty that is what you should buy period


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi 1132le, what do you mean by adjustable ? .... I don't know what thie epa carb is. The one I have on my Ariens snowblower has
a bowl without that extra bolt on it ( if this is what you are referring to ) ... but I still have no clue what that is, and how it affects the machine.....



1132le said:


> That is not an adjustable carb if you want to be a epa carb you cant tune knock yourself out


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

FrostyTheBeerMan said:


> Hi 1132le, what do you mean by adjustable ? .... I don't know what thie epa carb is. The one I have on my Ariens snowblower has
> a bowl without that extra bolt on it ( if this is what you are referring to ) ... but I still have no clue what that is, and how it affects the machine.....


It allows you to fine tune the mixture of the carb makes the machine run better and have more power
the epa comes with a fixed jet the goverment made that happen for emissions and bs
most would kill to have and adjustable carb you cant buy them for newer engines as a rule

google how to adjust a 8 hp tecumseh carb watch a video or 2
turn the screw in the center till it bottoms lightly turn the screw back it out 1.5 turns run motor warm it up
turn screw out untill it starts to run ruff
turn it in until it starts to run ruff set in the middle pretty simple
Idle mixture screw is around 1 1/4 1 1/2 out 
better yet buy a tach for 10 bucks and set it with that to the highest rpm then turn it an 1/8 rich adjust the idle screw to your liking 
then enjoy


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

FrostyTheBeerMan said:


> Hi 1132le, what do you mean by adjustable ? .... I don't know what thie epa carb is. The one I have on my Ariens snowblower has
> a bowl without that extra bolt on it ( if this is what you are referring to ) ... but I still have no clue what that is, and how it affects the machine.....


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Very interesting. I love Don Desjardins ( Donyboy73 ) youtube channel, this guy knows his stuff. Funny thing, I remember watching this video a few weeks back, and came away
with the thought that those carbs with the adjustment on the bottom of the carb bowl were older models. He kind of says that in the video. On newer carbs one of those adjustments is now
up higher on the side of the carb. The carb I did order, seems to be the one I need, and at this point don't want to cancel my order, as the original bowl doesn't have any extras screws on it.

BTW, - why do I get this really bad feeling that the carb on my Ariens snowblower is NOT the problem...... 2 days ago I broke part of the emulsion tube end off, but I closed it all up,
re-assembled everything, and tried again to start the machine... I primed the crap out of it... no gas at all was dripping out of the carb ( kind of strange ) and still nothing...... I do know there's a spark
and I also know that there is gas in the carb bowl..... each time I open the bowl ( remove it ) a bunch of gas pours out.... so gas is indeed getting to the carb ..... but I think it's getting OUT of the carb that
is the problem...... but I could be wrong...... at this point..... frustration has set in...... I'll get that new carb by Friday, and hopefully I can get it installed.

If the thing still doesn't go, I'll send it off to Don. It will only cost me about $400 to send it there ( freight charges ) doh ! anyway all kidding aside..... I need to address issues BEFORE winter....
I have quickly realized that a nice July day, cold beer in hand, and working on a snowblower is a way nicer way to work than standing in your unheated garage with -28 degree C temps... where you can hardly 
work because your fingers are freezing in about 2 minutes. Yup, you learn the hard way it seems.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

note that these ship from China and won't arrive anytime soon:



43128 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> these are the carburetors ive been using recently? they fit almost every tecumseh flathead snowblower engine 8hp and larger


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

FrostyTheBeerMan said:


> Very interesting. I love Don Desjardins ( Donyboy73 ) youtube channel, this guy knows his stuff. Funny thing, I remember watching this video a few weeks back, and came away
> with the thought that those carbs with the adjustment on the bottom of the carb bowl were older models. He kind of says that in the video. On newer carbs one of those adjustments is now
> up higher on the side of the carb. The carb I did order, seems to be the one I need, and at this point don't want to cancel my order, as the original bowl doesn't have any extras screws on it.
> 
> ...


I give up
you can lead a horse to water yada yada yada good luck


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I dunno, I wouldn't take any offense, 1132le. An adjustable carb would be nice, agreed. Very little of my current stuff is adjustable. 

But at the same time, a non-adjustable carb shouldn't be the kiss of death for the machine or anything. If the carb is made properly, then hopefully it's primarily an issue of keeping it clean. And, depending on one's perspective, the user doesn't have to/get to worry about adjusting it. 

Make sure you're using stabilizer in your fuel, to keep the new carb clean and happy.


----------



## FrostyTheBeerMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't give up on my 1132le, the snowblower came with an non-adjustable carb. The one I ordered is only costing me $20 ( and free shipping ) I'll put it on and try it out. I have
another snowblower ( it's the exact same model ) I bought 2 of them at the same time ( one for me and one for my dad ) ( he's too old to use his now, so I've got both ) the one I have that is running
works fine the engine has plenty of power and works well. The carb that is on it, is non-adjustable. I'm going to guess that Ariens picked a carb they know works well or they wouldn't have used it,
and no I've never seen a comparison in real life to an adjustable one and non-adjustable like the one you suggested, perhaps there is a huge difference, but I am just looking to get this thing working
at the moment and for the cheapest amount $ possible. The other options were not with Amazon PRIME, and would take weeks, or a month to get here, VS this Friday.

I have appreciated your input, so please don't give up on me, I did read and digest your thoughts and suggestions. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Fred9 said:


> note that these ship from China and won't arrive anytime soon:


they arrived in about a week in a half for me. i didnt see a customs sticker on the package maybe thats why


----------

